# Hiya I'm new!



## look-a-pony (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
My name's Libby, and I just joined so I thought I'd introduce myself. I've been riding horses for four years and have owned three in the past, but I only ride other peoples horses and ponies now. I'm currently riding a 4y/o 14hh Connamare x Welsh pony, named Driving Miss Daisy. We just started recently started jumping, only 2' for now. We're hoping to be able to go to the Pony Finals next year, doing the large pony hunters. I'm also just starting my cousin's 4y/o 16hh TWH, Rubik, in Gaited Dressage. I'm going to be showing Rubik this summer in Intro level. Anyway, that's pretty much all about me and my introduction. lol  









Me and Crazy Daisy


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome!!! Very pretty pony!


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

was up and have fun. pretty pony u got there.


----------

